# Question about the hobie balancers



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

I got a hobie mirage classic n went fishing inshore n it was perfect, but I'm wondering if I'm going to need balancers if I wana take it in the gulf for some kings or snapper, would the balancers keep me from tipping over.. I'm sure I won't go out on it if its toooooo rough but a lil wind dont scare me:thumbsup: Any suggestions?


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Watch the launch video posted today of JD7.62*

You can flip in a kayak with the outriggers, but not as easy to do so. If you search the forum you will see examples of how to make some yourself. I like the one that uses crab pot floats vs. the boat bumpers. Just looks better. They also make some for Hobie which are made for yak. I would say to give the yak a try and see what you think. The more stuff sticking out, the more to foul your line, but then again, if you don't flip, then that is a bonus!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks boat n Bob, I just don't wana flip eAsily out there in the deep with all my gear... Ima have to check out how to make my own, that would be cool if I can


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont see how its possible to flip with a Hobie AMA outriggers. I was sailing one of my Outbacks in some pretty stiff wind that would have easily rolled the boat but outriggers kept me upright.


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

So you think if I get outriggers for my hobie classic it would have to be big ass waves in order for me to flip?


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Where there is a will, there is a way*

Not sure which yaks the hobie outriggers will fit, but they look pretty nice. Being a DIY'r, I think I will still make my own. As for flipping, if I can pitch pole a catamaran, I am sure I am the one who can flip a yak with outriggers (have to work at it). 

I can see a beach launch like was demo'd yesterday the perfect situation. Pickup one side, and dip the other and get out of whack, wa-wa. For the stability though, you are hard pressed to do better! 

As for dumping your gear, another member on here has some sweet leashes for cheap. Tie everything down. The other video of the sudden storm that blew up for the PA was enlightening watching all of his stuff scatter when it went over a couple of times. The part that sucked was watching his rod/reel sink when the camera was underwater. 

I placed extra flotation in my hobie's and sort of made dams across the hull with drainage cuts to allow water to flow back and forth. The dams act as partitions to hopefully keep my stuff from sliding from one end to the other. Now stuff stays in one area. The exception is the rear hatch. 

See you guys out there sometime. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

Can someone send me a link or tell me how to make my own balances! It would save me a lot of money if I make them my self. Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Here you go!*

Google "diy kayak outriggers". Then click on the "images" of your results. You can see which you like the best and then click on the picture. Most will lead you to a site that discusses the picture that you selected. Here is one that I found that I previously mentioned:

http://www.hobiecat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2431

Good luck. I may end up making some for the wife and possibly me! Depends on when I tackle the sail kit.

Cheers,

Bob


----------

